# Do you work out?



## Deleted member 110241 (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm sure most loggers have sore muscles and all sorts of old injuries that still hurts every now and then, but do you do anything about it? 

I'm going on my 15th season this year (turning 40 in 2019 )and I suspect that I'm not getting any younger and more nimble as time goes by so I have started to think more about these sorts of things. 
Most of my problems with pain is from old injuries like busted wrists that never got the necessary rest before I went back to work. You know, ancles, knees and shoulders mostly.

I don't know if a work out (with weights) is better than something else...
Maybe I should start with a warm up routine of some sort


----------



## motor head (Dec 29, 2018)

Not carrying excessive body weight is the best one can do for their joints.


----------



## Deleted member 110241 (Dec 29, 2018)

Correct. Not a problem for me though, I would classify in the light weight category if I was a boxer.


----------



## firmwood (Dec 29, 2018)

I found my old man sitting in his favorite chair, looking at the sky, dead... with good knees.


Think on that. 



Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A (Dec 29, 2018)

I lift weights 5 days a week for 1.25-1.5 hours each time. You may think you would be sore all the time for day job, weight lifting and wood processing but the weight lifting will drastically increase your working stamina. You will get soar much much less be much stronger (obviously) and basically never be out of breath when wood processing. 

Iv been weight lifting for the health and strength benefits for over 15 years now and ill never stop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odog (Dec 29, 2018)

I was in good shape when I was in college, now I’m 40 and I feel all those old football injuries. I lift a little, but the biggest thing that’s helps me is stretching. I try to stay somewhat flexible


----------



## catbuster (Dec 30, 2018)

I run and try to stay flexible. I’m 5’6, and weigh somewhere in the 160 lb range. I joke about how I lift enough heavy things when I work, but it’s usually in short spurts. I’m looking to not carry a whole bunch of weight that’ll wear my joints.

I’m looking at my 60 year old dad who’s 5’8 and weighs 195 and while he was (and still is) an animal in the weight room, we worked hard his whole life through military service, fighting fires and as a pipe fitter, and all that weight did a number on his joints. Playing football probably didn’t help.


----------



## Deleted member 110241 (Dec 30, 2018)

If I got the conversions right I'm 5'7/145lbs. I've gone from sawing to making forest management plans, surveing and such so I don't really do any hard work anymore but those old injuries still pop up from time to time...
Running sounds like a good idea, as does stretching. I've tried weights but I seem to quit after a few weeks, first I skip a day and then all of a sudden weeks has gone by


----------



## firmwood (Dec 30, 2018)

Just exercise the heart.

anything else can go. 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArtB (Dec 30, 2018)

Heated house with wood till 60 YO, 6-1 and 182# then.
Benefits to heating with wood? Fell, cut, split by hand about 10 cords per year. 
Quit heating with wood 14 years ago and now 5-11 and 230#. The getting shorter part is somewhat inconvenient. 


Stretch out in recliner when I can, sit when possible, stand only when need be. 

Only run if need to get someplace quick where cat or 4x4 wont go. 

Only lift heavy stuff if need be (e.g mixing concrete, clearing deadfall, etc.) Got a backhoe with a thumb about 12 years ago and also a bobcat with backhoe/thumb about 7 years ago to not have to lift heavy stuff <G> 

Call the late teen / early 20s grandsons if I needed anything heavy indoors moved. No need to strain the old muscles <G>


----------



## northmanlogging (Dec 31, 2018)

as the resident fatty 6' 330# (yes 330 pounds)

taint no time to be lifting weights, when machines need fixing, saws need sharpening, and trucks need driven

That said, I've also got a laundry list of aggravating old injuries that go along with premature wearing of the joints, I limp a lot but its getting so both sides are about the same level of dickered so its more of a waddle anymore. Some of the bones never healed correctly and likely never will, so I have limited movement on several appendages, well like all but one... so working out and exorcise if you will is a huge pain, no pun intended. Stretching helps to some extent but not much

So... Don't drink and drive, don't race atv's, don't chase gurls up steep inclines, never punch em in the face, don't play with knives, football is for jocks and don't play with fireworks, or ignore everything I just said, live life in the moment and regret nothing, but seriously don't drink and drive


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 31, 2018)

Don't really have time.

Would love to spend an hour or so each day walking with the dogs, but when I do take a breather usually I'm pretty well worn out and just need some couch time to recharge a little bit.
Also I have to be careful, I've had to call for a ride back after I overdid it and my back said "no more". Broke my back about 8 years ago and it's been a SOB since. On pain management, but can only do so much.

I'm pushing, pulling, lifting, etc all day to some degree so I'm pretty good in that respect. Certainly not a bodybuilder, but I really realized I wasn't too bad when I hired on a guy about 1/2 my age and he was struggling with stuff that I have no issue with. Even just gripping a piece of firewood in each hand to stack vs using both hands for 1.

Yesterday though I had to chase down the dogs, they decided to go out to the neighbor who has a few hundred acre farm. I about needed a oxygen tank trying to run in knee deep snow to catch them. They ended up a solid 1/4 mile away! So.. probably wouldn't hurt to do some more cardio and shed a few lbs.

Probably the big one is eating like crap. I end up eating TV suppers, canned foods most of the time. Or fast food. Don't really like cooking and when I get home, I'm usually not feeling like cooking anyhow. Eat, shower and sleep!


----------



## firmwood (Dec 31, 2018)

I run marathons.

Averaging 2hrs for a 25K...

I also had to chase the dogs in deep snow, I almost needed an oxygen bottle.

That **** is no joke trying to run through... 

Sent from my 2PS64 using Tapatalk


----------



## HumBurner (Dec 31, 2018)

On the crew I work with, I swamp more than run saw (saw work is side-jobs and personal, 99% of the time). Swamping is basically a complete-body workout, compared to cutting which works more specific muscle groups. There's no way I have the time or energy to do any extra working out.

As has been said previously, stretching is probably the BEST thing one can do. Lightweight, high-rep workouts would be the second best thing. Stretching =/= yoga, as many people in my neck of the woods would like to believe. Just simple, slow stretching of the muscles. I also like to do unweighted high-steps (bringing knees up to chest while standing/walking around the house), squats, calf-raises all throughout the morning while prepping for work. Rotate shoulders forwards and backwards, shrugs, etc....Just things to further help loosen and warm up the muscles.

My biggest mistake is not stretching back out thoroughly at the end of the day. I blame it on the 1.5-2 hour one-way drives most days, but I've only myself to blame. Get in, unpack, shower, eat, and am usually asleep no later than 8:30pm, up at 2:30-4:30am to do it all again.


----------



## InfiniteJest (Dec 31, 2018)

One of the few smart things I've ever done was see a physical therapist. Only went once, but they showed me stuff that I can do before/after work in my camper that should help put off a couple surgeries for a while. 

It was definitely worth spending an afternoon in town for.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 31, 2018)

I am 63, had a few rough years and will be working to recover a bunch of lost ground.
I am 5'11'' and currently weigh 146 pounds, my goal is 160 by June 1st, there ain't going to be much fat.
I have done it before, my expectations are not unreasonable.
I have much to do.


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me (Dec 31, 2018)

I can't work anymore, much less work-out. I do what I can, though, on a "good" day.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 2, 2019)

I figure busting brush is exercise enough. I've got the accumulated injuries you would expect of a forestry type who's 45 years old, plus a few extras from skateboarding, and stuff hurts but still works. Plus I have to pass the pack test every year for fire. I do OK, I guess.


----------



## ArtB (Jan 2, 2019)

In keeping with us fat old lazy farts commenting, for the 45# pack 3 mile in 45 min hike, does the extra 50 # flab I'm now carrying around 24/7 count as the pack ? 

Pretty sure I could still pass, but told a grandson the other day that I likely wont be carrying 100# pack 25 miles into the Olympics on a 4 day backpacking trip again - recall adding a 12 pack of Rainier Ale going over the big hump on the Duckabush up to Marmot lake 35 years ago - decided that was a mistake and drank 3 on the way up! Had to keep up with the teenage sons back then too.


----------



## newforest (Jan 2, 2019)

No injuries here, thankfully. Still planting trees by hand for six weeks or more every spring, expect to do that for a good long while, then run saws all summer and fall (and winter, now). 51 years young and a BMI of about 24....borderline 25 (darn Christmas cookies).... Might slowly give up the saw work, at least the post-harvest saw work. Crawling over slash all day is getting old, would rather work in pre-harvest timber and hope to run my Panama and my GPS a little bit more in the future.

Working out? Uhh, no.

I usually start stretching while I am still laying in bed. But then usually forget about it, unfortunately.


----------



## SamT1 (Jan 2, 2019)

I love lifting weights, but would rather go cut, split load some firewood to make money. I joke with the wife about putting up a sign in town trying to get folks to pay me to be a member of my exclusive “lumberjack club” buy a bunch of saws and axes and have people pay me to cut wood so I can get rich and they get buff. 

I’m not even old yet and get reminded of football every morning and many times a day some days. That’s the stupidest thing anyone can do to their body. I’m 6’3”, 330 not a thin guy, but I can bench press almost 1.5x my weight and somehow passed the insurance physical the other day without getting upcharged for weight. I wear the same size pants I did in college, but I’m up a shirt size. I’d like to drop some weight for sake of my knees, but I’ve never had luck just loosing fat. I do convert fat to muscle easily, but that usually adds weight. Chiropractor told me no matter what don’t let my back muscles go, the muscle is holding the spine in place and my 6 bad disks don’t currently bother me one bit.


----------



## sirbuildalot (Jan 5, 2019)

I personally believe weightlifting is great for ones health., Many studies have been done showing the effects it can have on things you may not expect. Such as preventing osteoporosis, Alzheimer's, and even certain types of cancers. Particularly lower body training as you get older. Obviously everyone can benefit from additional strength.

We've all heard the why work out, just work a physical job. Well, I've done both and the issue is that most physical jobs require doing similar movements repeatedly. You may have decent strength and endurance, but its not the same as a good strength program. Your body should work as a whole, not as a stack of Legos. And I hear a lot of people say, it doesn't carry over to "real world" strength. ********. Strength is strength. If you can deadlift 500 lbs your not going to have issues lifting a 150 lb round up to a splitter. If you can bench 300 lbs, your not going to have issues helping push cars out of snowbanks. Its common sense.

I've done body part splits, upper/lower splits, push/pull splits. As of now, I do mainly full body training 3 days a week. I keep to big barbell movements and/or bodyweight exercises. Squat, deadlift, bench, overhead press, dips, chin-ups, leg raises, etc. When I worked construction daily, I was usually around 185 lbs at 5-10. Now I'm 218 lbs at 5-10, and I'm considerably stronger. I wasn't weak before. I believe most people under age 40ish should strive for the 100, 200, 300, 400, 500 goals. That'd be a chin-up with 100 lbs of additional weight added, a 200 lb overhead standing strict press, a 300 lb. pause bench, a 400 lb. back squat to parallel, and a 500 lb deadlift. These are baseline numbers to be considered "strong" imo. There not powerlifting numbers by any stretch of the imagination, unless you like finishing last in regional meets, or you weigh 160 lbs. and are hitting these numbers.


----------



## SamT1 (Jan 5, 2019)

sirbuildalot said:


> I personally believe weightlifting is great for ones health., Many studies have been done showing the effects it can have on things you may not expect. Such as preventing osteoporosis, Alzheimer's, and even certain types of cancers. Particularly lower body training as you get older. Obviously everyone can benefit from additional strength.
> 
> We've all heard the why work out, just work a physical job. Well, I've done both and the issue is that most physical jobs require doing similar movements repeatedly. You may have decent strength and endurance, but its not the same as a good strength program. Your body should work as a whole, not as a stack of Legos. And I hear a lot of people say, it doesn't carry over to "real world" strength. ********. Strength is strength. If you can deadlift 500 lbs your not going to have issues lifting a 150 lb round up to a splitter. If you can bench 300 lbs, your not going to have issues helping push cars out of snowbanks. Its common sense.
> 
> I've done body part splits, upper/lower splits, push/pull splits. As of now, I do mainly full body training 3 days a week. I keep to big barbell movements and/or bodyweight exercises. Squat, deadlift, bench, overhead press, dips, chin-ups, leg raises, etc. When I worked construction daily, I was usually around 185 lbs at 5-10. Now I'm 218 lbs at 5-10, and I'm considerably stronger. I wasn't weak before. I believe most people under age 40ish should strive for the 100, 200, 300, 400, 500 goals. That'd be a chin-up with 100 lbs of additional weight added, a 200 lb overhead standing strict press, a 300 lb. pause bench, a 400 lb. back squat to parallel, and a 500 lb deadlift. These are baseline numbers to be considered "strong" imo. There not powerlifting numbers by any stretch of the imagination, unless you like finishing last in regional meets, or you weigh 160 lbs. and are hitting these numbers.


I think the weight lifting not translating to on the job strength is all about form. You can take a group of power lifters and hire them to haul hay. A group of farm kids will kick their butt. Show the powerlifters how you do it and they are unstoppable. 
I got really frustrated one summer because I couldn’t get up on a wakeboard. That winter I worked all those muscles that got sore trying because I believed I wasn’t strong enough to pull my 330# self up. That next summer I was In fact strong enough to muscle myself up on that wakeboard. But after the first couple times getting up I figured out how to actually get up and now I pop up like a little girl.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 5, 2019)

sirbuildalot said:


> I personally believe weightlifting is great for ones health., Many studies have been done showing the effects it can have on things you may not expect. Such as preventing osteoporosis, Alzheimer's, and even certain types of cancers. Particularly lower body training as you get older. Obviously everyone can benefit from additional strength.
> 
> We've all heard the why work out, just work a physical job. Well, I've done both and the issue is that most physical jobs require doing similar movements repeatedly. You may have decent strength and endurance, but its not the same as a good strength program. Your body should work as a whole, not as a stack of Legos. And I hear a lot of people say, it doesn't carry over to "real world" strength. ********. Strength is strength. If you can deadlift 500 lbs your not going to have issues lifting a 150 lb round up to a splitter. If you can bench 300 lbs, your not going to have issues helping push cars out of snowbanks. Its common sense.
> 
> I've done body part splits, upper/lower splits, push/pull splits. As of now, I do mainly full body training 3 days a week. I keep to big barbell movements and/or bodyweight exercises. Squat, deadlift, bench, overhead press, dips, chin-ups, leg raises, etc. When I worked construction daily, I was usually around 185 lbs at 5-10. Now I'm 218 lbs at 5-10, and I'm considerably stronger. I wasn't weak before. I believe most people under age 40ish should strive for the 100, 200, 300, 400, 500 goals. That'd be a chin-up with 100 lbs of additional weight added, a 200 lb overhead standing strict press, a 300 lb. pause bench, a 400 lb. back squat to parallel, and a 500 lb deadlift. These are baseline numbers to be considered "strong" imo. There not powerlifting numbers by any stretch of the imagination, unless you like finishing last in regional meets, or you weigh 160 lbs. and are hitting these numbers.




"You lift bro"

I may be a fat ass, but I can out last most folks walking, hiking, chopping firewood, givin enough ibuprofen anyway...

weight training is pointless without cardio, sure a guy can deadlift a Prius, but can you walk to the store without losing your breath


----------



## sirbuildalot (Jan 5, 2019)

I do GPP (general physical preparedness) work in place of cardio. Sled drags, prowler pushes, farmers walks, etc. I don’t get out of breath doing everyday activities like running, climbing, chopping


----------



## U&A (Jan 5, 2019)

northmanlogging said:


> "You lift bro"
> 
> I may be a fat ass, but I can out last most folks walking, hiking, chopping firewood, givin enough ibuprofen anyway...
> 
> weight training is pointless without cardio, sure a guy can deadlift a Prius, but can you walk to the store without losing your breath



A workout full of Supersets is good cardio my friend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamT1 (Jan 5, 2019)

northmanlogging said:


> "You lift bro"
> 
> I may be a fat ass, but I can out last most folks walking, hiking, chopping firewood, givin enough ibuprofen anyway...
> 
> weight training is pointless without cardio, sure a guy can deadlift a Prius, but can you walk to the store without losing your breath


Axe splitting is the best cardio there is. I usually wear kinda loose cloths, I guess I blend in with the other fat guys. I was with a group of guys one time at a qual hunt. We had drinks and cigars that night and someone challenged someone to an arm wrestling match and the hunt for the winner commenced. Right as a guy was declaring himself the winner i motioned that I wanted some. He made me beat the #2 first then I processed to take him with both arms. These guys that looked like gym rats couldn’t belive it.


----------



## sirbuildalot (Jan 5, 2019)

I know quite a few "fat" guys who are strong mother####ers. When most people workout, they "bulk", by gaining both muscle AND fat. Look at most of the worlds strongest man competitors. They don't look "aesthetic" to the average person, many have large bellies. But when they diet down, and lose some of that fat, they suddenly become these huge yet ripped guys. Under that fat is a lot of hidden muscle. 

I'd say between 12-20% bodyfat is the best for overall health, strength and looking "like you lift". Over or under that percentage range is not ideal.


----------



## big hank (Jan 11, 2019)

If you're working hard you shouldn't have enough energy to work out at the end of the day. That being said I do 12oz curls fairly religiously


----------



## Deleted member 110241 (Jan 13, 2019)

big hank said:


> If you're working hard you shouldn't have enough energy to work out at the end of the day. That being said I do 12oz curls fairly religiously



OTOH if you lift weights/run/swim your stamina increases and you get even more done in a day


----------



## capetrees (Jan 13, 2019)

but if you're doing all that during the time you would otherwise be working, hiow do you get anything done??

I saw a shirt one time, some tree equipment site, "My gym is your yard"


----------



## Skeans (Jan 13, 2019)

Or who really has time to go to the gym? I’m sure I’m not the only one that’s up at 1:30 2 every morning at the job by 4 and in bed by 7 or 8 every night once all the stuff is caught up for the next morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 110241 (Jan 13, 2019)

capetrees said:


> but if you're doing all that during the time you would otherwise be working, hiow do you get anything done??
> 
> I saw a shirt one time, some tree equipment site, "My gym is your yard"



Just work faster


----------



## Little Al (Jan 13, 2019)

Markus said:


> Hi guys, I'm sure most loggers have sore muscles and all sorts of old injuries that still hurts every now and then, but do you do anything about it?
> 
> I'm going on my 15th season this year (turning 40 in 2019 )and I suspect that I'm not getting any younger and more nimble as time goes by so I have started to think more about these sorts of things.
> Most of my problems with pain is from old injuries like busted wrists that never got the necessary rest before I went back to work. You know, ancles, knees and shoulders mostly.
> ...


If you're getting this much hassle at 40 you will be in the big league at 83 (my age this year ) with digging lumps out of myself with work related &chucking a road race motor bike down the road it doesn' t increase in a constant curve the older the time frame the steeper the curve Ie 'it hurts more& for longer my workout is now about getting in the truck o faller/buncher operating as required then having the thought that I should do 2 or some more hours but then going & having a lie down "till the thought goes away"


----------



## TBS (Jan 16, 2019)

I used to lift weights, walk, ect. I still walk fast and can probably do 12 miles before I'm winded on flat ground. When i was in the conservation corp some of our work sites with southern cal Edison were a 4-5 mile hike from the road end. Working on the kaweah river canal I did at least 20 miles going from potwisha campground to the intake pond screen above the powerhouse.We were Working on a powerplant water supply canal in 115+ degree heat on a southern slope aspect, on what ended up being our last on that project I packed in 40lbs with my mcloud and gear pack and packed out around 100lbs with my tool plus 6 others the last 3 miles heading back because some crewmembers that couldn't handle the heat had to stop to rest and take in h2o so I offered to take their tools because i knew I could handle the extra load. Running a weed trimmer on caltrans projects for 8-9 hrs a day gives a good workout too. Those were fun days, this summer i plan on hiking our parks trail system and getting involved in the maintenance of it plus i need to get back into better shape. It all comes down to motivation.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jan 16, 2019)

Well I don't treat my body like a shrine if that's what you mean? More like a toilet.

I have a pase people can't hang with.


----------



## Huskyuser (Jan 28, 2019)

motor head said:


> Not carrying excessive body weight is the best one can do for their joints.



Been working on that for years but it keeps finding its way back....trying to figure out why


----------



## northmanlogging (Jan 28, 2019)

Huskyuser said:


> Been working on that for years but it keeps finding its way back....trying to figure out why


its the eye hand mouth interface what needs adjusted...

Or in my case the War Dept is trying to collect on my life insurance but tryin to not have it look like murder


----------



## Deleted member 110241 (Mar 24, 2019)

Allright, 3 months after my first post I have actually been pretty good at doing at least some excercises 3-4 times/week. No heavy lifting, just some basic chins, pullups, squats etc. I've also been skiing a lot (cross country) which is a great work out for the whole body.
I do some stretching excercises aswell, found a new favourite stretch which is basically just hanging from the pull up bar with relaxed shoulders and upper back. That feels amazing afterward IMHO.

We had a winter storm that blew down a lot of trees so I've been in a team surveing those stands, mostly on skis or snow shoes, great cardio 

It feels good to at least do some light work out, it's on a level that works for me at the moment. 

I've been to a chiropractor to get my foot pointing in the right direction. It was my first time getting adjusted and the foot got much better, he adjusted the ankle and something in my spine, which wasn't that nice when he did it but felt good afterwards. 

So all in all a good start!


----------



## Marley5 (Apr 2, 2019)

I Mtnbike 3 days a week checking trail cams, 10 miles total. 
At almost 60 my Doc says I better stay on the bike cause I drink heavy. 

So basically I bike to drink. Lol


----------



## young bucker (Apr 6, 2019)

About 5 years when I was falling in uculet bc there was an older faller who would get a pail of warm water and dip his hands in it..now that’s part of my morning routine as well as the stretches before hiking up the walk logs to my quarter.


----------



## arboristlove (Jun 10, 2019)

Always keep in shape because I believe that if you keep yourself agile you'll be better off when you're in a situation which requires a bit more out of you. I try to get as much swimming in throughout the year because it gives an incredible workout, plus you never feel like you're going to die LOL!


----------



## Deleted member 110241 (Jun 22, 2019)

arboristlove said:


> Always keep in shape because I believe that if you keep yourself agile you'll be better off when you're in a situation which requires a bit more out of you. I try to get as much swimming in throughout the year because it gives an incredible workout, plus you never feel like you're going to die LOL!



Swimming is great! I'm 6 months in now, feeling better than ever! Well not really, but I am starting to see results and feel strong and healthy. As a side effect my posture has improved...


----------



## arboristlove (Jun 25, 2019)

Markus said:


> Swimming is great! I'm 6 months in now, feeling better than ever! Well not really, but I am starting to see results and feel strong and healthy. As a side effect my posture has improved...



I can't suggest it enough. So many new training programs with this and that coming out, but the good ol' reliable always delivers results. I think people generally have an issue with this because either they don't like swimming or they don't like the idea of sharing a pool. But I'll say this, would you rather share a public pool with someone or a hospital room? I say that because eventually our health will decline and we'll end up in a hospital at some point - let's just push the date back a bit.


----------



## MountainHigh (Jun 25, 2019)

*Plan for Longevity *(so far so good)

- stretch a little every day
- get heart rate up doing some vigorous exercise you like for at least 30 minutes *every* day
- when not doing hard physical work, lift some moderate weights 3 times a week to point of perspiration
- eat real whole foods, stay hydrated - cut out the junk.
- stretch again before bed then sleep well
- do some good for others whenever possible
- dwell on things that make you smile 
- your immune system performs better when you're happy

Life is short and the older you get the shorter it looks.


----------



## DSW (Jun 25, 2019)

Dang. That sounds like good life advice whether you fall trees or not.


----------



## Deleted member 110241 (Jun 27, 2019)

MountainHigh said:


> *Plan for Longevity *(so far so good)
> 
> - stretch a little every day
> - get heart rate up doing some vigorous exercise you like for at least 30 minutes *every* day
> ...



9 commandments of life


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Jun 27, 2019)

After 67 years of active life I have learned Mountain is not far off. I know if I do not keep pushing to cut stack or carry some thing every day that I will just mildew. When all else fails I can hike down to some hot springs for a couple of days summer or winter. I have yet to run in to any body that can hike to the hot springs and not loose at least two pounds so it must be good. Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 110241 (Oct 25, 2019)

Seems like lifting weight is a bit addictive, I'm up to 3 workouts per week and looking forward to it. I think I need to eat more..


----------



## SuperDuty04 (Oct 25, 2019)

12 oz curls regularly!!! 

I walk several miles on average each day. That’s my exercise. I also have a bad back. Currently I’m dealing with an S1 disk issue that is making life pretty tough, I’m walking with a bad limp and enduring severe pain daily. And I’m not a man who can sit still so I still work hard every day this way. Had an injection in my back last week (one of many I’ve had) this one didn’t help at all. I spent 8 hours yesterday going up and down a 12’ ladder running data lines at a circle K business center new build. Could barely even walk when I was done. I work pretty much 7 days a week doing physical labor sonI get plenty of exercise.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 25, 2019)

Turbed on my.phone excersize tracker dealio.

Most days I end walking between 4-6 miles just around the shop/yard.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 25, 2019)

SuperDuty04 said:


> 12 oz curls regularly!!!
> 
> I walk several miles on average each day. That’s my exercise. I also have a bad back. Currently I’m dealing with an S1 disk issue that is making life pretty tough, I’m walking with a bad limp and enduring severe pain daily. And I’m not a man who can sit still so I still work hard every day this way. Had an injection in my back last week (one of many I’ve had) this one didn’t help at all. I spent 8 hours yesterday going up and down a 12’ ladder running data lines at a circle K business center new build. Could barely even walk when I was done. I work pretty much 7 days a week doing physical labor sonI get plenty of exercise.


Hamstring stretches helped my lower back amazingly.


----------



## firmwood (Feb 21, 2020)

I workout on the wife several times a day.

Always sweating at the end too.

Lower back is so strong!


----------



## sirbuildalot (Feb 21, 2020)

firmwood said:


> I workout on the wife several times a day.
> 
> Always sweating at the end too.
> 
> Lower back is so strong!


Sounds like a tall tale. If you’d of said girlfriend it’d be more believable, lol


----------



## HolgerDankse (Feb 25, 2020)

sirbuildalot said:


> Sounds like a tall tale. If you’d of said girlfriend it’d be more believable, lol


Maybe they are newlyweds.


----------



## firmwood (May 13, 2020)

Oh man. I showed her the reply and said *******.


----------



## Wow (May 18, 2020)

Well everyone younger than 73 be encouraged. 
At 40 I was in a bad mirrage and I thought I was old. At 50 I thought I wasn't all that old because I was going dancing having fun and single again.
I play hard and work hard. When my step son was 23, I was like 54 and could pretty well keep up with him all day. Well now he's 51. Still tough and not a guy I'd want to fight with but he's already having a complete knee replaced. He smokes and seems to be aging fast. I'm a health nut. I ride a bicycle everyday rain sleet or snow if only for a little while. All the crap I've been through I feel lucky to be moving. I have trouble with long walks due to an old back injury but the bicycle lets me feel like a long distance runner again and riding 10 miles is easy. I was riding 20 mile rides twice a week but I felt 2 hours was to much time to spend playing when there is work to be done. I do a little lifting to stay in shape but not a lot due to shoulder injuries. Took a couple bad falls. Was told I'd be handicapped for life but still recovering. Good luck and yes by all means. Take care of yourself.


----------



## slowp (May 18, 2020)

One morning, I had sore muscles from doing something and was quite grumpy. I wandered down into the brush and found the crew consisted of one guy who I suspect was about ten years older than me, and he was one of the bosses. They were short handed. He was pulling line and looked like he was going to have a heart attack. I felt sorry and helped him pull line. Next thing I knew, I was setting chokers and felt much better. By lunch, the sore muscles were gone and I think all the stretching and upside downing, and hands and kneeing to get chokers around logs worked like yoga. It was cathartic and I also got physics lessons like "hook that choker around here and it'll bounce the log off there and head right up the hill." 

Those guys know what they do.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (May 19, 2020)

I never knew I was unfit until the day I started logging.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 19, 2020)

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> I never knew I was unfit until the day I started logging.


try some spur climbing... theres muscles you didn't know you had, and won't want anymore when your done


----------

